# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فلم (( موكب الأباء )) Dvd --- لتحمـــيل

## همس 2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

الذي تم تصويره في مختلف البلدان لمخرجه باسل الخطيب الذي صور فيه معاناة أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم وعلى الأخص عقيلة الهاشميين بطلة كربلاء الحوراء زينب سلام الله عليها وسيد الساجدين زين العباد الإمام علي ابن الحسين عليه السلام والسبايا من مقتل الإمام الحسين عليه السلام إلى رجوع السبايا إلى المدينة ، منعوا عرض الفلم على شاشات عرض الدول العربية لكن يأبى الفلم ان لا يظهر لمتعطشي الحقيقة ومعرفة ما جرى في كربلاء وان ما يعرضه الفلم هو تصوير لما جرى بعد فاجعة الطف الدامية .
ملاحظة : مهما يكون إبداع وروعة الإخراج والتمثيل فهو يسير يسير مما جرى حقيقة على أهل بيت النبوة عليهم السلام .

 
 
 
 

الفلم مدته ساعة وأربع وخمسين دقيقة ملف واحد بكيفية جيدة ممكن نسخها على DVD

لتحميل على ملف واحد 
لتحميل على ثلاث ملفات حجم الرابط 965.97 ميغا بايت
ملاحظة : إذا لم تعمل الروابط الرجاء اخباري


مع تحياتي اخوكم
همس 2008

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

يسلموووووو  خيو وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيو يعطيك الف عافيه ع الطرح

----------


## الطيوبه

مشكوووووور اخوي والله يعطيك العافية 
وجزاك الله خيراً 
تحياتي لك 
ودمت في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

اللهم صلِ على محمدٍ وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..

منذُ يومان شاهدتُ الفلم ,, إبداع وتصوير مؤثر للمواقف التي مرت على السبايا وعلى ام المصائب زينب " روحي لها الفداء " 

مجهود رائع منهم ..
يستحق التحميل و المشاهدة ..

،
،

همس 2008 
يعطيك الله العافيه 
لا عدناكم ..


*حُييتُم ,,*

----------


## alzaki15

مشكووووووووور يالغالي على المجهوووووووود الرائع

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكور اخوي ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## بعدني ......

يسلموووووووو

----------


## BaLuChEs_GiRl

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ابو طيف

يسلوووووووووووالله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ابو طيف

الله يرحم والديك على الموضوع

----------


## ابو طيف

تحياتي 

ابو طيف

----------


## آنسة دراقة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد


السلام عليك يا أبا عبدالله الحسين




مشكوور على النقل

----------


## زهر الياسمين

يسلمو ع الطرح

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يعطيك الف عافية 
همس 2008
ولاعدمناك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## Ali Khalid

رحم الله والديك

----------


## النادر22

الله يرحم والديك والف الف شكر

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يعطيك العافية

----------


## روحي لك الفدآء

يسلموووو جاري التحميل

----------


## nasser o

_مشكووووووووووووور اخوك ما قصرت_

----------


## استغفر الله ربي

جزاك الله خير ....

بس ما مدة تحميل الفيلم ؟؟

----------


## بنت نصر الله

في ميزان الأعمال أن شاء الله 



يسلموووو



بنت نصر الله

----------


## بنت أل البيت

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## المحطم

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

